# Spain the FIFA WORLD CUP CHAMIONS for the First Time in History of Football



## joey_182 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spain the FIFA WORLD CUP 2010 CHAMPIONS for the First Time in History of Football*

*HOLLAND 0 - 1 SPAIN*

Spain grabs the FIFA World CUP 2010 for the first time in History of Football, they already grabbed EURO Cup for this year, and now World Champions.
The only Goal of the match came from Iniesta #ESP in Extra time.
*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01677/champions_1677026c.jpg

Thomas Mueller has won the Young Player of the World Cup and the Golden Boot for the tournament's top scorer (he was tied with several others but wins due to his superior assist rate). 

From Mark Ogden on Twitter: "Forlan wins Golden Ball with 23.4 per cent of vote. Sneijder (21.8) and then Villa (16.9)."

Well for me Game looks like more of a defense School rather than FIFA Finals =)
I wont say it was one of the best WORLD CUP Finals but ya it was good game.
I throughly Enjoyed the Game>>the Tournament.>>

And Yes Paul the Octopus has now 100% record for his predictions along this Worldcup. 
Germans want to Kill him, spain ready to Adopt and PETA want him to be free.

Well Guys Do you think His predictions affected the mindsets of Players on the field?(Just Discussing)

Waka - Waka - \m/
Enjoy


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2010)

hearty congrats to Spanish team and their countrymen....as Nadal said...they should really celebrate this feat for the whole year 

After so many correct predictions...the players of the (to be) losing must be under tremendous pressure knowing that "Oracle" has already predicted their fate and they have to fight against it...yes I think it does affect the mindset...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 12, 2010)

iniesta deservedly won them the cup.after all he was instrumental in getting players booked and heitinga sent off by diving all night


----------



## kaudey (Jul 12, 2010)

The game was excruciatingly boring and disappointing. Thats wht happens when there are no favourite in the finals. The only happening thing were the yellow cards and free kicks  ...


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

guys use our dedicated thread for FIFA WC

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/126704-official-2010-fifa-world-cup-channel-32.html


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 12, 2010)

Felicitaciones a España y al pulpo también !! 
means Congratulations to Spain and the octopus !!


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> iniesta deservedly won them the cup.after all he was instrumental in getting players booked and heitinga sent off by diving all night



+100000000

He is a twat. Enough said.


----------



## testsiju (Jul 13, 2010)

It is hard to believe my favorite team Argentina  failed


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2010)

it is more hard to believe that teams like Italy, Germany and France also failed...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> it is more hard to believe that teams like Italy, Germany and France also failed...


Germany failed? Seriously?
Germany are a young team, inexperienced with their best player Ballack missing out of the tournament. Still they managed to thrash Australia, the joker-favourites England, and pseudo-favourites Argentina, 4-1 and 4-0 respectively. Granted they lost to Spain in Semi Final but then Spain had oodles of experiences plus they kept the ball to themselves and didn't give Germans a sniff. Germans then went on to win 3/4 playoff.
IMO Germany's World Cup adventure is a success. They are a team to watch in Euro 2012 and World Cup 2014.


----------



## csczero (Jul 29, 2010)

there is first time for everything !! congrats spain .. could have been more goals if referee wasn't too lenient


----------

